# Koodoo Mobile



## mpuk

So there's a new provider that is advertising no contracts and low rates for the 3 phones they offer in Canada:

Koodo Mobile

Question is, anyone know what technology they are using; i.e. if i sign up for a package with them, and a few months down the road; decide to get an iPhone, will I be able to use it on their network?


----------



## briMac

Koodoo is Telus' discount brand from what I have heard (Think Solo to Bell as Fido is to Roger's is what Koodoo is to Telus). Again, that's just what I heard. Anywhoo, as such, it uses the CDMA network so a no go on the iPhone.

Brian


----------



## mpuk

briMac said:


> Koodoo is Telus' discount brand from what I have heard (Think Solo to Bell as Fido is to Roger's is what Koodoo is to Telus). Again, that's just what I heard. Anywhoo, as such, it uses the CDMA network so a no go on the iPhone.
> 
> Brian


Doh. CDMA...

Well, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## 20DDan

It's not just hearsay ... it is owned by Telus. I checked out the packages... most actually suck... nearly EVERYTHING is an "add-on" type feature so it grows (the plan amount that is).


----------



## Puccasaurus

And might I add, they have the dumbest ads I've ever seen. If I hadn't read about Koodo on some cellphone forum I never would've known what they were about. The name's not ideal either. Koodoo, Koodu, Koodo, Kudu? It could be spelled in so many ways. 

OK, I'm just grumpy because I spent an evening trying to fix a PC. Tried Ubuntu (screen res wouldn't change; wouldn't connect to WiFi) and then reinstalling Vista (it won't install over the Linux partitions). Now that I'm home I feel like hugging my Mac


----------



## 20DDan

Puccasaurus said:


> And might I add, they have the dumbest ads I've ever seen. If I hadn't read about Koodo on some cellphone forum I never would've known what they were about. The name's not ideal either. Koodoo, Koodu, Koodo, Kudu? It could be spelled in so many ways.
> 
> OK, I'm just grumpy because I spent an evening trying to fix a PC. Tried Ubuntu (screen res wouldn't change; wouldn't connect to WiFi) and then reinstalling Vista (it won't install over the Linux partitions). Now that I'm home I feel like hugging my Mac


lol ouch! That sounds like it sucked! I tried simply to help a non computer literate person to install a program over the phone on a Windows PC, oh man did that make me angry! With Mac, remote desktop solves it ALL!


----------



## Wako

Puccasaurus said:


> The name's not ideal either. Koodoo, Koodu, Koodo, Kudu? It could be spelled in so many ways.


Well, they actually write it Koodo, not Koodoo. That leaves Kudo and Koodo which sounds the same. Also, the ads are EXTREMELY targetted, and although you think they suck, my guess is that they aim teenagers, 16-19 or so. Note their plans will suite more for this type of public. If it wasn't for the iPhone, I'd probably switch to there, and get the basic plan with unlimited incoming. Totals 25$ (possibly + 911) plus tax, unlike Fido/Rogers/Any other which would be 25$ + 6.95$ + thisandthat + tax.


----------



## 9780

7gabriel5elpher said:


> With Mac, remote desktop solves it ALL!


And of course no such thing exists on the Windows side..........  

Patrix


----------

